# Cabelas alpha series rifle scope



## lbck25 (Sep 3, 2008)

Does anybody have any experience with these scopes? Reg $149.99 on sale for $49.99 till tuesday. Thinking about throwing a scope on my cva wolf. dont know if i need to get a slug/muzzy scope or can i put a regular rifle scope on it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

